# Le Veline



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2012)

Grazie a dio è finito. Per dio guardate la coppia che ha vinto  carine ma ce n'erano tante tante migliori... dovrebbero abolire sti programmi se poi chiamano dei giudici di 80 anni a votare... 

Foto qua: http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...nuove-veline-Striscia-_7506984.html?idPhoto=1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

La bionda mi sta sui ********.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Me le urla incredibili che sembrava fossero al centro di una strage?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2012)

la prima coppia doveva vincere...le terze erano raccomandate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

E comunque i morosi di queste due ragazze, da stasera, sono diventati single


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Un inno alla prostituzione, l'altare dell'appariscenza ha avuto il suo tributo, non guardatelo nemmeno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2012)

per una volta che c'era una bella bionda l'hanno eliminata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2012)

La mora è carina.
La bionda non si sa come abbia vinto... il segreto deve essere in mezzo alle gambe, e lo conosce bene Greggio.


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per una volta che c'era una bella bionda l'hanno eliminata



Come si chiamava?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come si chiamava?



la prima coppia, emma


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Settembre 2012)

la mora della coppia 1 era una strafiga!!!e la bionda migliore per me era la 4


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la prima coppia, emma



Questa?







la mora non è niente di che mentre l'altra mora che ha vinto è una gnoccona


----------



## BB7 (20 Settembre 2012)

A parte che già la coppia nr 1 era meglio di questa, le migliori sono state eliminate molto prima...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la prima coppia doveva vincere...le terze erano raccomandate



Erano le migliori.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2012)

Cesse. Meglio la coppia numero 1. Ma sicuramente costavano di più


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

E' la mora che ha vinto, mi sembra una gran gnoccona, forse per premiare lei hanno preso dentro l'altra bionda


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dovevano vincere 'ste due.


----------



## iceman. (20 Settembre 2012)

A me attizzava la mora con il neo vicino alla bocca


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Settembre 2012)

La mora numero 1 era una gran ****, ma in generale la coppia numero 1 era migliore della 3 che ha vinto. Chissà il servizietto che hanno fatto a Greggio per essere state scelte


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

Il fatto di accoppiarle da prima è stata già una cavolata in se, poi dubito fortemente che i criteri di selezione siano stati di merito...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il fatto di accoppiarle da prima è stata già una cavolata in se, poi dubito fortemente che i criteri di selezione siano stati di merito...


Figurarsi, veline si trova già ad un certo livello, chissà quanta politica ci sarà dietro, altroché.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Figurarsi, veline si trova già ad un certo livello, chissà quanta politica ci sarà dietro, altroché.



....ma proprio dietro.......


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe che vi aspettavate?Concorsi del genere li vince chi ha "più da offrire" a giudici e affini, non i migliori. In ogn caso un inno alla prostituzione, come qualcuno ha già detto, che FINALMENTE è finito.


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2012)

No ma l'italo-ungherese? Ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Settembre 2012)

La bionda che ha vinto:


----------



## Emanuele (20 Settembre 2012)

rotfl la mora della coppia 1 era nella mia scuola


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma l'italo-ungherese? Ne vogliamo parlare?



L'Ungheria offre molto.....


----------



## DannySa (20 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma l'italo-ungherese? Ne vogliamo parlare?



Italo-ungherese, mix da paura, doveva vincere questa


----------



## Frikez (20 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Italo-ungherese, mix da paura, doveva vincere questa



Quoto, infatti l'hanno messa con un roito proprio per non farla vincere


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2012)

La bionda è proprio brutta di faccia! Si vede che ha dato molto!


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> La bionda è proprio brutta di faccia! Si vede che ha dato molto!









Ha un gran fisico (e quindi kulo) però


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2012)

Stavo vedendo la replica 4-5 minuti fa a canale 5..


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Settembre 2012)

La bionda è orribile.


----------



## Brain84 (21 Settembre 2012)

Mamma ia la bonda sembra Amanda Lear...dio mio...la coppia 1 (mi pare fosse) era 300 volte più faiga


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Grazie a dio è finito. Per dio guardate la coppia che ha vinto  carine ma ce n'erano tante tante migliori... dovrebbero abolire sti programmi se poi chiamano dei giudici di 80 anni a votare...
> 
> Foto qua: http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubr...nuove-veline-Striscia-_7506984.html?idPhoto=1



Evidentemente, tra tutte sono state le più abili


----------



## Isao (21 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me attizzava la mora con il neo vicino alla bocca



LA spagnola..la mia preferita..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Me le urla incredibili che sembrava fossero al centro di una strage?



Gridolini odiosi che fanno capire che sono andati a scegliere la solita sgallettata che non fa altro che buttare mer.. sul genere femminile.


----------



## cris (21 Settembre 2012)

due nuove roie nel panorama televisivo/politico da invitare ai festini milanesi a base di bamba. venghino siori, venghino

fortuna che è finito sto teatrino ridicolo


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto le foto. Mamma mia. Due osservazioni:
- guardandole sembrano le classiche tipe che ti aspetti di trovare a bordo di uno yacht del miliardario di turno, seminude e mezze sbronze, che sniffano coca e distribuiscono servizietti a chi gli promette di più;
- la bionda è un travone. Inequivocabilmente. Ho visto travoni con più femminilità.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

La bionda mi ha sempre fatto sangue


----------



## Djici (21 Settembre 2012)

capisco chen si cerca una specie di perfezione che tanto non esiste... ma inviterei qualsiasi di queste ad un festino privato...
balotelli's style


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes! madonna che fighe...doveva vincere loro erano perfette


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Ho visto le foto. Mamma mia. Due osservazioni:
> - *guardandole sembrano le classiche tipe che ti aspetti di trovare a bordo di uno yacht del miliardario di turno, seminude e mezze sbronze, che sniffano coca e distribuiscono servizietti a chi gli promette di più*;
> - la bionda è un travone. Inequivocabilmente. Ho visto travoni con più femminilità.


Specialmente la bionda, sembra la bimba viziata figlia di papà.


----------



## Frikez (21 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> la mora non è niente di che


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



Beh quella che ha vinto mi sembra meritasse di più


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ha un gran fisico (e quindi kulo) però



Suonera' il flauto alla grande e Greggio ha molto orecchio per ste cose!


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2012)

*La Velina Mora Raccomandata? *
Parliamo del sospetto che grava su Alessia Reato, appena nominata velina di 'Striscia la notizia': a quanto pare la giovane sarebbe stata eletta grazie ad una potente raccomandazione, arrivata nientemeno che da Silvio Berlusconi.

Ma perchè questo improvviso sospetto sull'autenticità del concorso 'Veline'? Tutto nasce dal padre di Alessia, noto imprenditore italiano che ha fatto la sua fortuna con il Kirby, e dai suoi rapporti con l'ex premier. A quanto sembra infatti Marco Reato avrebbe addirittura ospitato Berlusconi nella sua villa in Abruzzo, in occasione del G8 che si è svolto a L'Aquila. 


ll condizionale è d'obbligo, ma le coincidenze continuano a sommarsi: Alessia ha un fratello, Fabio, calciatore professionista, che ha iniziato la sua carriera proprio nelle giovanili del Milan. E' bastato fare 2 più 2 e sul web è scattata la contestazione, alimentata anche dallo scontento popolare per le due veline elette, che a quanto pare non erano le preferite dal pubblico. 

Come reaguirà Antonio Ricci a questi insistenti 'rumors'? Per adesso ha soltanto assicurato che le nuove Veline hanno il posto fisso, almeno fino a Natale. Staremo a vedere!

funweek


Ecco spiegato tutto..detto questo mi chiedo e allora la bionda chi l'ha raccomandata il papa?? visto che è un cesso assurdo


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2012)

Drin! Driin! Driiin! Driiiin! Driiiiiiiiiiiiiin!

"Pronto?!

"Ricci, sei tu?! Cribbio!, prendila, è la figlia di Murabak"


----------



## Nick (24 Settembre 2012)

Pare che durino fino a Natale con possibilità di prolungare.


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2012)

3 mesi per scegliere 2 *******tte da far durare 3 mesi in tutto? bel lavoro


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ecco spiegato tutto..detto questo mi chiedo e allora la bionda chi l'ha raccomandata il papa?? visto che è un cesso assurdo


Ha avuto la fortuna di essere messa in coppia con la mora 
Mi sembrava strano infatti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2012)

e te pareva...se a Natale le cacciano che fanno prendono quelle 2 eliminate?
cmq c'è sempre Silvio in mezzo a queste cose


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 3 mesi per scegliere 2 *******tte da far durare 3 mesi in tutto? bel lavoro



Mi pare abbiano sempre fatto così, è ovvio che se dimostrano di essere totalmente negate le segano


----------



## DannySa (24 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mi pare abbiano sempre fatto così, è ovvio che se dimostrano di essere totalmente negate le segano



Ah non lo sapevo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Settembre 2012)

La mora merita comunque.


----------



## bmb (25 Settembre 2012)

Mesi e mesi di fracassamento per trovare due cessi raccomandati.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ma era ovvio che fossero raccomandate dai. Ho visto qualche puntata, e ne avrò trovate almeno 20 più belle di queste.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mi pare abbiano sempre fatto così, è ovvio che se dimostrano di essere totalmente negate le segano


Le precedenti son durate 4 anni.


----------



## Miro (25 Settembre 2012)

A me la bionda non pare così brutta.


----------



## DannySa (25 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le precedenti son durate 4 anni.



Mi sa che dovranno concedersi sessualmente per durare tanto queste


----------



## Canonista (25 Settembre 2012)

Penso che già avranno concesso anche i buchi delle orecchie per arrivare a vincere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Penso che già avranno concesso anche i buchi delle orecchie per arrivare a vincere



 questa è bellissima


----------



## yelle (25 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> A me la bionda non pare così brutta.


a me è la mora che non pare così brutta. La bionda non mi piace.


----------

